# truthfinder.com



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

A few days ago I decided to mail a Christmas Card to an old friend. But I had to google her address online. Some sketchy website called truthfinder came up. Ever since that day, I get pop-up ads from truthfinder.com. I ran my antivirus program, and I ran my malware program, they found nothing. I also cleared my browsing history, cookies and cache. But the pop-up ads still come. 

What to do next?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

What browser are you using?
Here are directions to disable pop-ups on most browsers, both computer and phone. Scroll down until you find the one applicable to your circumstance. 
https://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Pop‐Ups


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Download and run AdwCleaner, and make it part of your usual periodic scans. It's specifically targeted at adware, and will often find stuff your regular antivirus misses.

https://www.malwarebytes.com/adwcleaner/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Did you reboot after you cleaned the cookies?


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Go to truthfinder and unsubscribe. You may be on their list even if it's a free subscription. 

Getting an ad blocker would do it too. 

What operating system are you using?


----------

